# Excellent service



## Richio (3/11/17)

Hi @Marius van Tonder 

Thank you for your kind words & glad we could get you sorted before for the weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

Kudos to Zain and team at BLCK Vapour, @Richio , they sorted me out with the one flavour I forgot to add in the order as the courier has not been in to collect. It is dedication like this that keeps us having great mixing sessions. 
@Dietz , rule one avoided this time, I can also mix that one as I will have all the concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Kudos to Zain and team at BLCK Vapour, @Richio , they sorted me out with the one flavour I forgot to add in the order as the courier has not been in to collect. It is dedication like this that keeps us having great mixing sessions.
> @Dietz , rule one avoided this time, I can also mix that one as I will have all the concentrates.


I can not tell you how many times @Richio and the BLCK team has helped me out in the same way. These guys are Tops!!! I also forgot to add a magnetic stirrer bar just after I paid, So I contacted them and they had it sorted out in No time at all Now IM sitting here with that Big stupid grin of mine eagerly waiting to go home and Mix up a storm!!!

@Richio you guys are just that cut above the rest!! keep up the amazing service and thanks for Alles!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

I’m too tired and it’s too early to type how amazing BLCK and team are, so here’s an emoji instead:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (29/5/18)

Blackvapor for the win...did a whatsapp message yesterday got invoice mailed did eft and received goods today. Vaping it atm....outtanding service.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/7/18)

These guys!!! You should consult on customer service! I cannot for the life of me get over it, month after month. Ordered at 20h30 Wednesday night and had my package at 10h00 Thursday morning 1 product out of stock and as luck would have it back in stock 1 hour after my package was dispatched. Well 08h30 this morning another package in my hands.
Awesome service!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/7/18)

@Richio, just a suggestion, I orders a bottle for my DIY and it was in the box with the Styrofoam packaging. 
The packaging is excelled in a box and padded etc but I find Styrofoam makes the plastic bottles static and then I have to wash the empty bottles before use.
Not a train smash in the slightest but perhaps put the lid on empty bottles etc to avoid any particles entering the bottle on delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (30/7/18)

Hi @Christos 

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, we will find a way to resolve this issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (17/10/18)

Hi @Richio first of all, thanks for the brilliant service, you guys rock!!
One suggestion that I have for you... On the website, when you add to cart from wishlist. May you guys please make it that it automatically deletes the item.. What happens for me, is that, I add to cart then go back to add another from wishlist, (and probably because my internet is slow), when i press the add to cart button the page moves up slightly and then it chooses the option 'remove from wishlist' . Then I have to go through all my recipes just to figure out which I deleted by mistake  
I will write them down to counter for this next time. So not big issue.
Thanks for all the help adding to my deliveries. 
Keep up the excellent service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (18/10/18)

Thank you for the feedback @Armed We are in the process of redesigning a new site, I will include the above in the customization.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dobie (18/10/18)

If I might also suggest a feature? When searching, it autocompletes and that is awesome, but when the autocomplete comes up having an "Add to cart" right from there would be awesome, as opposed to having to go to the item directly.

Edit: As per the post below, the feature already exists and was a browser issue on my side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Richio (19/10/18)

Hi @Dobie 

This function is available as per pic below. Let me know if it doesn't show up correctly on your side.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie (19/10/18)

Well, my apologies, just checked with a different browser and it's there. MY BAD. Firefox on Mint seems to have it there. My Chrome on Mint on the other hand which I use the most seems to have some bug relating to it. That is fine though, totally a me problem and I will just use FF


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/18)

I've only had superb service from BLCK.

Their variety, stock control etc. is just superb. A really well run business. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I've only had superb service from BLCK.
> 
> Their variety, stock control etc. is just superb. A really well run business. Thank you.


I agree @rogue zombie 

The selection is just unreal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/18)

How about an app @Richio?

Just cause I’m lazy plus your icon here would make a cool app logo


----------

